

American Murder Mystery - defen
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200807/memphis-crime

======
phony_identity
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=225962>

Example of the political incorrectness within:

"We are undergoing the Paris-ification of America. The snobbish French always
thought Americans were nuts to let Washington, the capital of the country, and
New York, the capital of the world, turn into hellholes. Why build public
housing projects in the middle of your great cities for riff-raff? The French
elite, no fools, kept beautiful Paris for themselves. They warehoused their
African immigrants out in the bleak suburbs, where every night is Car-B-Que
night."

------
okeumeni
What does this have to do with technology???

~~~
pg
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
noonespecial
Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, _unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon._

Upvoted. Interesting phenomenon. Unintended consequence in a complex system.
Interesting.

